# Sticky  Gen1 Cruze Big 3 Kits



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A while back, Terry (tecollins1) made big 3 kits for this community. I've decided to pick up where he left off and start making big 3 kits. A big 3 kit is a wiring upgrade for your engine bay that improves the power capacity of your vehicle. This is often done for vehicles with upgraded sound systems to reduce light dimming and provide more power for added equipment. These kits are currently only available in black, using 4 AWG copper cable.

According to the AWG specifications, 4 gauge wire is capable of holding 60A over a power before increasing resistance, wasting energy as heat, and dropping voltage. The alternator is rated for 125A at max capacity, so there is some power capacity that can't be utilized with factory wiring. With higher electrical loads, such as with audio systems exceeding 400W RMS, this results in voltage drop and light dimming at higher volumes. This big 3 kit will add a solid 90-110A of power capacity to your electrical system, which will allow you to fully utilize the capacity of the stock alternator and maintain voltage for your electrical equipment.

*This kit reinforces the following connections:*

Engine block to chassis (ground)
Battery to chassis (ground)
Battery to alternator (power)

*Specifications:*

True 4 AWG, pure copper, made in the USA cable, rated for 150A loads
Hydraulically crimped, nickel plated closed ring terminals
Heat shrink sealing over cable-ring joint
Power cable is red, ground cables are black

*Kit includes:*

Three cables, measuring 16", 21", and 35"
Zipties
A bolt to secure block to chassis cable (used on the 1.4T)

Price for the kit is $50 shipped in the US and $70 shipped to Canada. Payment for kits shipped in the United States can be made securely using the links below:

*Note: These kits will also fit the 2012-2017 Chevy Sonic.*



https://cruzekits.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fchevy-cruze-2011-2016-limited-big-3-kit





*Installation Instructions*: How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow! What a great value. 

Two questions Xtreme:

1) how much more do these cables weigh over the factory cables?

2) would CTD owners also benefit from this kit?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've dropped the cost of this kit to $60 for the first batch since I need to pay for some of the tools I bought to start making them.



Tomko said:


> Wow! What a great value.
> 
> Two questions Xtreme:
> 
> ...


These would be in addition to the factory cables as the intent is to reinforce what already exists. The whole kit weighs 1.25 pounds, or about 1/2 a kilo. 

I'm not sure if a CTD owner would benefit from this kit on a stock system. Depending on how thick the OEM wiring is, upgrading may help the engine start more easily in the cold as the starter is able to maintain voltage better. That's the only theoretical benefit I can see, but I'd have to get measurements of the engine bay in the CTD to see what lengths one would need and where they could bolt up the block ground connection. On the 1.4T, there is a bolt hole toward the front driver side of the engine that I supply a bolt for that makes the chassis to block connection a simple addition. The remaining wires are installed on top of existing wiring.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you add a few pictures of them installed?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Can you add a few pictures of them installed?


There should be a few in the installation tutorial. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...tallation-collins-cables-big-3-cruze-kit.html


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

I'm in for one


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I made a first batch of 5, and have materials to make 5 more kits. Snagged a quick picture for you guys.









Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

illroyale said:


> I'm in for one


I have three kits done and ready to ship whenever you're ready.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Will the big three replace the need for the Putco headlight harness? Or is are these two upgrades still advised for better/safer electrical draw and output?

I am interested in a kit, just need to do a few more side jobs and I just paid for a set of OEM fogs and better OEM horn


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

These are two independent upgrades that serve different purposes. I would personally recommend both. The OEM 4 gauge wire is only really capable of about half the alternator's peak capacity without losing voltage due to resistance. 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryGash (May 5, 2017)

Still have any of these left? If you decide to build some speaker rings soon let me know and I'll order a set of these with them.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I have 3 kits left and enough materials to build 7 more. I'll always have these in stock as long as people buy them. 

I'll start building MDF rings next month. What inner diameter do you need?

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryGash (May 5, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yeah I have 3 kits left and enough materials to build 7 more. I'll always have these in stock as long as people buy them.
> 
> I'll start building MDF rings next month. What inner diameter do you need?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


Perfect! I'm waiting for the Silver Flute w17rc38's to come back in stock at Madisound so I can use your tune.

Frame diameter 167mm (6.57")
Cut out diameter 147mm (5.79")
Bolt hole circle 160mm (6.3")
Screw holes 4.2mm (0.17")
Flange thickness 5mm (0.20")
Depth (from back of flange) 75mm (2.95")

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Put me down for a pair of baffles for the Silver Flutes and a big 3 kit. Thanks!


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I made a first batch of 5, and have materials to make 5 more kits. Snagged a quick picture for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still taking/shipping orders? If so, do I order just by clicking the PayPal link?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OpenSource300 said:


> Are you still taking/shipping orders? If so, do I order just by clicking the PayPal link?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yep, I sure am! Just use the appropriate link in the first post.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

To expedite shipping time and reduce costs, I've decided I will no longer be making soldered big 3 kits. While soldering provides a small advantage at very high electrical loads, it significantly increases the time it takes to make these cables and therefore the cost. Moving forward, all big 3 kits will be hydraulically crimped. This method is an industry standard for large cable crimping and will provide comparable performance/ 

All kits have been reduced in cost by $15.


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I made a first batch of 5, and have materials to make 5 more kits. Snagged a quick picture for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look Beautiful and i'll be grabbing one soon as i get my stereo installed


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mochenmat14 said:


> These look Beautiful and i'll be grabbing one soon as i get my stereo installed


Great! Just a heads up, I switched cable suppliers so they look a bit different. Check out big3kits.com for the cables I'm currently making.


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

All good! I think the new ones look more OEM so Im down with that!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A while back, Terry (tecollins1) made big 3 kits for this community. I've decided to pick up where he left off and start making big 3 kits. A big 3 kit is a wiring upgrade for your engine bay that improves the power capacity of your vehicle. This is often done for vehicles with upgraded sound systems to reduce light dimming and provide more power for added equipment. These kits are currently only available in black, using 4 AWG copper cable.
> 
> According to the AWG specifications, 4 gauge wire is capable of holding 60A over a power before increasing resistance, wasting energy as heat, and dropping voltage. The alternator is rated for 125A at max capacity, so there is some power capacity that can't be utilized with factory wiring. With higher electrical loads, such as with audio systems exceeding 400W RMS, this results in voltage drop and light dimming at higher volumes. This big 3 kit will add a solid 90-110A of power capacity to your electrical system, which will allow you to fully utilize the capacity of the stock alternator and maintain voltage for your electrical equipment.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have these ? Was wondering if anyone can speak of them


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Does anyone have these ? Was wondering if anyone can speak of them


I do. What do you want to know?

*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I do. What do you want to know?
> 
> *How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*


Yeah I was wondering if it's worth it. Im getting a new battery today. Sometime next year im looking to upgrade my speakers and headunit and put in a 10 inch sub also.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Yeah I was wondering if it's worth it. Im getting a new battery today. Sometime next year im looking to upgrade my speakers and headunit and put in a 10 inch sub also.


I have one, but from another seller. I noticed it cranks faster and lights dont dim when I roll windows up or down. Aside from that, I guess just more peace of mind. To me it was worth it, cost is low enough.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Yeah I was wondering if it's worth it. Im getting a new battery today. Sometime next year im looking to upgrade my speakers and headunit and put in a 10 inch sub also.


Yes. Worth the effort and money in my book. I have no wonky electrical issues anymore.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> I have one, but from another seller. I noticed it cranks faster and lights dont dim when I roll windows up or down. Aside from that, I guess just more peace of mind. To me it was worth it, cost is low enough.


Yeah I'm looking at it for more of a piece of mind also


----------



## SlashtaCross (Jul 7, 2017)

Are these kits still available?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SlashtaCross said:


> Are these kits still available?





https://cruzekits.com/shop/ols/products/chevy-cruze-2011-2016-limited-big-3-kit


----------



## SlashtaCross (Jul 7, 2017)

I actually have the materials to make one of these kits myself. What type of bolt do I need for the engine block? I’m having troubles finding info online.


----------

